# Pet mice died suddenly....



## nardox

Hi everyone I just registered here today....

Our first pet mice died suddenly last night, which shocked I and my girlfriend. Our pet mice is still very young, we got him about two months ago at a local pet store and have seen him grow a little larger since we got him. He's been behaving totally normal, eating/drinking normal, and we woke up this morning found him dead on his running wheel.

My girlfriend just cleaned his cage two days ago and added some more mice food for him last night. (He's on Kaytee Mice diet)

He's our first pet mice but we do have rodent pets like hamsters, guinea pigs, and chinchillas. They are all in the same room, room temperature was around 55-60F/13-15C at night, not very warm but not cold either. We also put enough bedding for him in his cage. 
Everyone else was fine except for our pet mice. (Other pets in the room are: 1 chinchilla, 2 guinea pigs, 1 winter white hamster, and 3 robo hamsters.)

There's no sign of injuries, wet tail, or anything suspicious. He was totally clean, normal looking when we found him laying down sideways on the running wheel this morning.....

Does anyone know what might have cause the sudden death?


----------



## Kiko

Mice do that unfortunately. IT has happened to me a few times, Mice just....pass away for no apparent reason.

And you are aware this is a Rat forum not a mouse forum right? I am just gonna move this.


----------



## begoodtoanimals

Try the Mouse Lovers Forum. They might be able to help you. I have had mice most of my life and although it happens, it is not very common. Usually you see it coming; slowing down, humped up back, rough coat, skinny etc. Don't blame yourself. from what you wrote, you did everything well.
By the way; could he have chewed something toxic, like a plant?


----------



## Rhasputin

Kaytee mouse diet is terrible for mice. It's possible he had internal cancer, and you just never knew.


----------



## Snippet

Maybe he had a weak heart and died from heart failure?


----------



## louisbored

Kiko said:


> Mice do that unfortunately. IT has happened to me a few times, Mice just....pass away for no apparent reason.
> 
> And you are aware this is a Rat forum not a mouse forum right? I am just gonna move this.


 YET Y WOULD THEY HAVE A "OTHER ANIMALS" PAGE


----------



## Snippet

It was originally posted in the 'General Rat Topics' area of the forum, so it was moved to the 'Other pets' area


----------



## Alethea

Tehehe, maybe staff should post where it was originally and where they moved it to, so that prevents confuzzling members


----------

